# Lenovo T510 / NVS 3100M + nouveau --- config anyone?

## kosik

Hi all,

I'm opening a thread here on this awesome forum to ask you if anybody has a working config for a working suspend/resume (hibernate/s2ram) for the following hardware:

- Lenovo ThinkPad T510 with

- NVIDIA Corporation GT218M [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)

I can successfully boot into any kernel from 3.4.x to 4.8.x using nouveau, start X afterwards, ... but resume from suspens does not work! I hacked

- grub options

- hibernate config (VBETool, ...)

- ...

but i CANNOT get it to work! I read almost any post regarding this issue on almost any forum online and I'm doing this for over half a year now.

It would be awesome if anybody would guide me to get it working by sending the relevant config options (or a mandatory combination of these) as I would very much like to get rid of the blob.

Thanks in advance for any feedback on this!

Marc

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I used to use tuxonice sources for  *Quote:*   

> suspend/resume (hibernate/s2ram) f

 

tuxonice may provide a way.

As hibernation is a security risk, which Is out of scope now to explain, I gave up using it.

Tuxonice provides a way so with a press on the power button the box resumes operation without asking for hte user password and other security features. 

When you use a computer only at home and you do not mind that anyone who presses the power button has than instantly access to your data you can use tuxonice.

AFAIK tuxonice was available for kernel 4.7.x last time i checked. its even in the portage tree.f

Please note

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Suspend does not turn off your computer. It puts the computer and all peripherals on a low power consumption mode. If the battery runs out or the computer turns off for some reason, the current session and unsaved changes will be lost.
> 
> Hibernate saves the state of your computer to the hard disk and completely powers off. When resuming, the saved state is restored to RAM.
> ...

 

http://askubuntu.com/questions/3369/what-is-the-difference-between-hibernate-and-suspend

Suspend is bad for the environment and in general. WORKS AFAIK with some kernel settings. Should be documented in the gentoo wiki, or was documented.

tuxonice, i used it last time 4 years ago was documented in the old gentoo wiki. maybe there is a document on arch wiki / gentoo wiki ... should be available usually

--

 *Quote:*   

>  Lenovo ThinkPad T510 with
> 
> - NVIDIA Corporation GT218M

 

MY personal opinion, this is some exotic hardware which a few pieces are sold. There are so many notebooks available, hardly any installation guides exists and are quickly outdated too. Usually the hardware is different too as gpus and other things can be different on the same brand and modell. WIFI / gpu can be different ... 

Feel free to ask a question in the corresponding section when you have one.

----------

